# Nitrile Gloves Kill Chytrid, a Paper out of Belgium



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I almost resurrected my "Paper of the month" post title for this from a few years back, but am not sure I have the time to dedicate to pulling one every month, but if folks are really interested I can probably try to bring it back. We had a few interesting discussions the last series of articles that got posted. Anyways, ON WITH THE SCIENCE. 


Citation: Thomas V, Van Rooij P, Meerpoel C, Stegen G, Wauters J, Vanhaecke L, et al. (2020) Instant killing of pathogenic chytrid fungi by disposable nitrile gloves prevents disease transmission between amphibians. PLoS ONE 15(10): e0241048. Instant killing of pathogenic chytrid fungi by disposable nitrile gloves prevents disease transmission between amphibians 

Link to open access article: Instant killing of pathogenic chytrid fungi by disposable nitrile gloves prevents disease transmission between amphibians


Really interesting article about how the powder (even on 'powder free') nitrile gloves can almost instantly kill the chytrid fungus on contact. Drives home the importance of wearing proper PPE when working with specimens in a quarantine setting though! I never knew this and it was a really interesting read, especially for those of us who work with amphibs in an institutional setting.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I also shared this link on our local FB herping site, and may encourage others to do the same!


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

There was a paper mentioned in the archives here about the deleterious effects of nitrile on amphibians which I only vaguely remember; there's this paper turned up in a search but I'm not that far down the rabbit-hole...

Lethal Effect of Latex, Nitrile, and Vinyl Gloves on Tadpoles


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

The paper linked mentions the potentially lethal effects of nitrile on tadpoles and even potentially adult amphibians, and cites a couple of sources, but I haven't delved too deeply into that topic. It may be species specific, age specific, or what have you. Maybe a good topic for discussion in a paper of the month post  We really should try and bring it back it seems.


----------

